# 20 Favorite Concert Video Clips, Part 1



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The concert video clip. The miracle of YouTube offers us possibly the most overall excellent way of enjoying popular music. Not only does one absorb the shared audience reaction to and interaction with the performers, but one has an Eye of God close-up overview of the performers, certainly of the lead singers as they throw themselves, offer themselves, to their public. I will present 20 of my favorite "Strange Magic of:" concert videos, 5 at a time, among the several hundred(?) that I have submitted over the years here on TC. Most of them will be Pop songs and artists, as most of the successful performers at gaining an enthusiastic concert audience have been such. But, like the Jeff Buckley clip, there will be scattered nuggets of Rock, or maybe even Blues. It is important, though, to always remember....de gustibus......

*L7*
Right there, at the junction of the Riot Grrrl movement, Grunge, and Punk, early 1990s, was the all-woman band L7. The quartet of Donita Sparks (G,V), Suzi Gardner (G), Jennifer Finch (B), and Demetra Plakas (D) laid down some of the most huge, ponderous riffs in rock. I previously suggested the song American Society, from their album Smell the Magic as a great mind-clearer while driving home after a rough day at work. Here the Mistresses of Mayhem offer Pretend We're Dead, from Bricks are Heavy. Demetra Plakas, the drummer, is clearly having a great time. And you know that serious issues of art and culture are being addressed when the lead singer of any group begins to remove their pants....






Jeff Buckley
Jeff Buckley's performance here of What Will You Say is compelling for its emotional force. One senses the younger Buckley's pain (real or imagined) at his father Tim Buckley's seeming indifference to the fact of his existence. Plus, it is just a great song. Rock lost a treasure with Buckley's untimely death. I am not a big fan of his total output, but there are about a half-dozen of his songs that work very well for me.






S.O.S. Band
We thus transition from the bruised and yearning Ego of Jeff Buckley to the fulfilled, satisfied Id of the redoubtable, formidable Mary Davis and those masters of Disco/Funk, the SOS Band. Here they are, doing a medley of their classics Just Be Good to Me and Borrowed Love, before and totally as one with their devoted audience. The rhythm here is all-powerful, compelling the body into motion-- this is musical cocaine, and music is my drug of choice.






Charice
The Divas of Pop/Soul. Some label it Oversoul. There were/are Whitney, Mariah, Celine, and a host of others. Each of them has at least one song that resonates with me--maybe it's the melody, perhaps the lyrics, very often the powerful and well-controlled voice. On YouTube, appearance and affect count for a lot, as does the audience's affirmation and involvement with singer and song. Then along comes Charice, who early makes her mark with her renditions of the two Whitney Houston blockbusters from the film The Bodyguard, I Have Nothing and I Will Always Love You, songs that set an old softy like me reaching for the tissue box every time. If Charice never did anything other than this particular effort on this particular evening, she still would be remembered, by me anyway, with great affection, for it is all here.






The Corrs
It's time--maybe past time--for some wholesome family music, with a touch of Irish lilt and charm. Everybody likes family groups--the Cowsills (remember them?); the Carpenters; the Isley, Chambers and Neville Brothers; the Jackson clan, Ann and Nancy Wilson of Heart--the list is endless. I love simple, cheerful, melodic pop performed by people who also seem to be enjoying singing it. Here are The Corrs: lead vocalist Andrea, sister Sharon on violin, other sister Caroline on drums, and brother Jim on guitar--all singing Breathless. Makes me tingle all over.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*20 Favorite Concert Video Clips, Part 1*

Here's The Corrs again, with a better YouTube link:

The Corrs
It's time--maybe past time--for some wholesome family music, with a touch of Irish lilt and charm. Everybody likes family groups--the Cowsills (remember them?); the Carpenters; the Isley, Chambers and Neville Brothers; the Jackson clan, Ann and Nancy Wilson of Heart--the list is endless. I love simple, cheerful, melodic pop performed by people who also seem to be enjoying singing it. Here are The Corrs: lead vocalist Andrea, sister Sharon on violin, other sister Caroline on drums, and brother Jim on guitar--all singing Breathless. Makes me tingle all over.


----------

